# Chewing gum or mints without aspartame?



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

I've tried to cut out most aspartame but noticed my chewing gum contains it. I have usually two pieces a day sowould rather change brand if i can. can anyone recommend any?


Thanks


----------



## Minako (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi

There's a brand called peppersmith, which tastes nice, has no nasty stuff in it, but is over a £1  . I get it from Holland and Barrett or at other health food places.

Min


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I read your post and it hadn't even occured to me, I hardly have any chewing gum but sometimes do and looked today to find aspartame! I try and avoid this in anything at all. Glad to see there is an alternative. As I hardly have any having one pack in won't be too bad!


----------



## CuddlyBear (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've just read your post with interest and wondered why aspartame is a problem 

Thanks!


----------



## SuzyH (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi

I love sweet tea and always use sweetener. I asked my nurse at the clinic should I cut it out of my diet but she said there was no need to do so. No harm at all using alternative sweeteners


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Claire

I use Peppersmith also as it contains the natural sweetner Xylitol which comes from beech trees.  I order from Amazon and it's quite cheap plus you can buy in bulk

Jen x


----------

